# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам великий ТВ фул ХД на ЛЕД підсвітці

## сірожа

Повний опис і х-ки по ссилці
Такий  46 дюймів Full LED HDTV 

Новий.В упаковці.
Made in Japan!
Цитата
LED телевизоры полностью захватили сегодняшний телевизионный мир. Их огромнейший коэффициент контраста, глубокий уровень черного и яркие, насыщенные цвета сделают Ваш просмотр невероятно захватывающим!
В панель телевизора установлена новейшая матрица 10-поколения X-Gen. Специалисты компании утверждают, что дизайн этой панели «обладает возможностями для более широкого открытия пикселей», в результате чего изображения выглядят более ярко. 
И вправду, уровень яркости изображений на экране  вполне удовлетворит Ваши зрительские предпочтения. Этот дисплей – HD ready, то есть у Вас не возникнет проблем с просмотром HD источников. 
Он обладает разрешением экрана 1920 x 1080, а также огромным коэффициентом контраста. 
Технология 100 Гц прекрасно справляется с уменьшением размытости движения. 
Экран снабжен четырьмя HDMI портами и USB входом, способным воспроизводить файлы формата JPEG и MP3.

В даной модели   помимо аналогового ТВ тюнера PAL-SECAM имеются также цифровые наземный (DVB-T) и кабельный (DVB-C) ТВ тюнеры с кодировкой MPEG2,  и MPEG4.

Срок службы светодиодных ламп подсветки Full W-LED, применяемых в этих ЖК ТВ  составляет 100 тысяч часов. 
Прайс-10850 грн.
Відповім на всі запитання по телефонуО963Ч7Ч922

----------


## Sonet2010

какая гарантия и причина продажи?

----------


## сірожа

> какая гарантия и причина продажи?


 телевізор куплявся за кордоном,тому навряд чи тут буде обслуговуватись по гарантії.
причина продажу-виявився малуватий для тої кімнати,де повинен був стояти.
вирішили взяти такий-же,тільки 52 дюйма.

----------


## Acidr

> телевізор куплявся за кордоном,тому навряд чи тут буде обслуговуватись по гарантії.
> причина продажу-виявився малуватий для тої кімнати,де повинен був стояти.
> вирішили взяти такий-же,тільки 52 дюйма.


 52 на фоне трона лучше смотрится!

----------


## Вячеслатор

Телик обалденный, но риск отсутствия гарантии слишком велик, не дай бог матрица накроется.

----------


## sterem

Где живёт телевизор?

----------


## BBC-news

> Телик обалденный, *но риск* отсутствия гарантии слишком велик, не дай бог матрица накроется.


 Тут налицо риск или украденного товара, или палёнки...

----------


## люсенька-людмила

http://www.hi-tech.com.ua/televizory/sharp_tv/SHARP-LC-46LE700E/

----------


## Maysternya

> Тут налицо риск или украденного товара, или палёнки...


 Иногда лучше жевать чем говорить
По поводу ТС -  он занимается техникой не первый год и тягает таки с забугра. Хотя на этом форуме он и новенький - по Украине у него достаточно клиентов. Отрицательных отзывов пока не встречал.

----------


## сірожа

> Телик обалденный, но риск отсутствия гарантии слишком велик, не дай бог матрица накроется.


 За більш аніж два роки не було жодного випадку.....

----------


## сірожа

Телевізор в продажі...

----------


## притык

> Иногда лучше жевать чем говорить
> По поводу ТС -  он занимается техникой не первый год и тягает таки с забугра. Хотя на этом форуме он и новенький - по Украине у него достаточно клиентов. Отрицательных отзывов пока не встречал.


 так много говоришь, может Ты на себя лично и гарантию возьмешь ?????

----------


## сірожа

Ну давайте тоді розберемось,чим відрізняється гарантійний тв він не  гарантійного?
Абсолютно нічим.
Чи ви вважаєте,що гарантійні тв випускаються на іншому заводі?

Приклад.
Ви купили  тв за 1000 баксів,з гарантією на 1 рік.
Випадок А.
Він у вас поламався.Вам його безкоштовно відремонтували.
Я купив такий же тв ,за 800,але без гарантії.Він у мене поламався.Я заплатив за ремонт 200 баксів.
В результаті я заплатив тих же 1000 баксів.Ніхто ні в чому не програв.
Але розглянемо випадок Б.
Ви купили тв за 1000 баксів, з гарантією.
Я купив точно такий же тв за 800 ,тільки без гарантії.За перший рік користування ані у вас,ані у мене тв не ламається.
Запитання.
Хто  залишився у виграші?
Ви чи я?
П.С.ТВ який пропоную я, японської зборки.
Не польської,не калінінградської,і навіть не іспанської.
Японської.
І куплявся він не у нас,а в Західній Європі.
Думаю нікому не потрібно розказувати,що речі,які зроблені НЕ ДЛЯ НАС ,чомусь виявляються якіснішими.
Шанси,що він буде ламатись-мінімальні.
Все вище сказане-ІМХО.
Кожен для себе вирішує сам,купити у мене дешевше відсотків на 30  і без гарантії,чи дорожче на тих же 30 відсотків,але з гарантією.
Дякую.

----------


## sterem

В этом что-то есть...,но где на него можно глянуть?

----------


## ka4yrin

нереально дорого....

----------


## LFran4eska

шарпы все штампуют- Made in Japan ! на корпусе, но сборка все равно(не япония) ,продавец скорее не из одессы  так что на тв не взглянеш! в нем нет поддержки домашней беспроводной сети (DLNA Wireless), [email protected],Просмотр фильмов с USB-носителей.

----------


## сірожа

> В этом что-то есть...,но где на него можно глянуть?


 подивитись можна в будь-якому супермаркеті електроніки
мій буде такий -же 
тільки новий, в упаковці

----------


## sanyok2000

> Ну давайте тоді розберемось,чим відрізняється гарантійний тв він не  гарантійного?
> Абсолютно нічим.
> Чи ви вважаєте,що гарантійні тв випускаються на іншому заводі?
> 
> Приклад.
> Ви купили  тв за 1000 баксів,з гарантією на 1 рік.
> Випадок А.
> Він у вас поламався.Вам його безкоштовно відремонтували.
> Я купив такий же тв ,за 800,але без гарантії.Він у мене поламався.Я заплатив за ремонт 200 баксів.
> ...


 
Также существует и вариант С
это когда выходит из строя матрица а её стоимость  максимально приближается к стоимости самого тв . Кто в этом случае в выйграше ?

----------


## сірожа

> Также существует и вариант С
> это когда выходит из строя матрица а её стоимость  максимально приближается к стоимости самого тв . Кто в этом случае в выйграше ?


 скажіть,вам відомі такі випадки?
варіант,коли матрицю розбивають до уваги не берем...
за більш як три роки у мене не було жодного випадку ,щоб матриця накрилась...

----------


## sanyok2000

> скажіть,вам відомі такі випадки?
> варіант,коли матрицю розбивають до уваги не берем...
> за більш як три роки у мене не було жодного випадку ,щоб матриця накрилась...


 Да такие случаи мне встречались (работа связана с техникой).
Пусь у Вас и дальше не будет таких случаев.

----------


## KYS

> Мне нужен аналог LG 42 LM 580T. 3D, пассивные очки, от 200 Гц.


 А чем не устраивает LG вышеуказанной модели, цена у него привлекательная, да и сам аппарат вполне достойный.

----------


## Дакар

Устраивает. Но вдруг у Сирожи ещё лучше и даром )

----------


## ROZALINDA

> Устраивает. Но вдруг у Сирожи ещё лучше и даром )


 даром -за амбаром

----------


## Fona

есть ли что-то 42-46 диагонали?

----------


## Baobab

Здраствуйте интересуют самсунги 7 и выше серий диагональю 60" напишите цены в личку)

----------


## сірожа

> Здраствуйте интересуют самсунги 7 и выше серий диагональю 60" напишите цены в личку)


 самсунга нема
є Така панель 60 дюймів  

легке б/у за 7 тис грн

----------


## Maysternya

5000?

----------


## ROZALINDA

> 5000?


 и ключи от квартиры во львове

----------


## Maysternya

договорились

----------


## KYS

> самсунга нема
> Така панель 60 дюймів 
> 
> легке б/у за 7 тис грн


 Больше всего радует цифра:
Энергопотребление в рабочем режиме [Вт]: 400
400 ватт, как у чайника :smileflag:

----------


## Lawyer

> Больше всего радует цифра:
> Энергопотребление в рабочем режиме [Вт]: 400
> 400 ватт, как у чайника


 Да ладно, у меня чайник 3 кВт берет ))

----------


## Юрий0902

http://www.hi-tech.com.ua/televizory/panasonic_tv/Panasonic-TX-PR55ST60/- хочу этот тв но дешевле, есть варианты?

----------


## [email protected]@

Тс Сирожа жива тема ? занимаетесь еще продажей ТВ ?

----------

